# Gefährliche Abfahrt



## habr (2. September 2007)

Östlich von Nürnberg bin ich über folgende Anlage gestolpert:























"Abfahrt" ist gut, ist da im Ernst schon mal jemand runtergefahren oder ist das mehr sowas wie ein modernes Kunstwerk?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2007)

Des Schild soll darauf hinweisen das keine Geländer an den Stegen sind und deswegen ein seitliches herunterfallen möglich sein kann 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (2. September 2007)

boa wo stehtn das?  
da muss ich unbedingt mal runter


----------



## habr (2. September 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> boa wo stehtn das?



Schreibe ich dir privat, nicht dass es zum Schluss meine Schuld ist wenn das Ding abgerissen wird.



> da muss ich unbedingt mal runter



Soll ich schon mal deine Angehörigen benachrichtigen?


----------



## SpongeBob (2. September 2007)

Immerhin stellen die Leute n Schild hin. Finde ich gut. Und wer sowas baut, fährt das auch


----------



## i_lp (3. September 2007)

habr schrieb:


> Schreibe ich dir privat, nicht dass es zum Schluss meine Schuld ist wenn das Ding abgerissen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Soll ich schon mal deine Angehörigen benachrichtigen?




Schick mir auch mal plx. =) 
ty


----------



## deathtrap18 (15. September 2007)

he he..    kommt mir doch bekannt vor.. 

das ist auf den H....    berg 


hab ich recht oder hab ich recht? ^^ 


joa.. da haben welche gute arbeit geleistet,.

ich komm dort öfters vorbei wenn ich paar trails die weiter oben auf den berg anfangen, fahre...


----------

